# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  مهندسی نیاز

## vahidb2007

مهندسی نیاز  چیست ؟

----------


## vahidb2007

•فرآيند مهندسي نيازها  شامل كليه فعاليت هاي مورد نيازبراي ايجاد و نگهداري سند نيازهاي سيستم مي باشد 

•چهار فعاليت عمومي مهندسي نيازها عبارتند از
•Feasibility Study) مطالعه امكان سنجي     
•(Requirements elicitation and Analysis)    استخراج و تحليل نياز ها
•(Requirement Specification )  مشخصات نيازها
•(Requirement Validation ) اعتبار سنجي نيازها

مطالعه امكان سنجي نقطه شروع فرآيند توسعه سيستم مي باشد
نتيجه اين مطالعه، گزارشي است كه تعيين مي كند آيا فرآيند توسعه س يستم ارزشمند است يا خير

*پرسشهاي اساسي در اين مرحله عبارتند از*
•*آيا سيستم اهداف سازمان رابر آورده مي نمايد؟*
•*آيا با امكانات، فناوري، بودجه و زمانبندي، قابل پياده سازي است؟*
•*آيا سيستم با سيستم هاي ديگر سازگار است؟*


•مطالعه امكان سنجي شامل برآورد اطلاعات، جمع آوري آنها و نوشتن گزا رش است.


 •در استخراج و تحليل نيازها، توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار با مشتريان در ارتباطند تا
•سرويسهاي سيستم و محدوديت هاي عملياتي سيستم مشخص شود .
•- كاربران نهايي
•- مديران پروژه
•- مهندسين توسعه دهنده سيستم
•- مهندسين پشتيبان

•افرادي كه در فرآيند استخراج و تحليل نيازها درگير مي شوند Stakeholder    گويند . 


Stakeholder ها
نمي دانند چه چيزهايي را حقيقتا نياز دارند
خواسته هاي خود را با زبان مختلف و متفاوتي بيان مي نمايند .
متفاوت ممكن است نيازمنديهاي متضادي داشته باشند .
عوامل سازماني و سياسي ممكن است نيازها را تحت تاثير قرار دهد .
نيازها ممكن است در حين فرآيند تحليل، دچار تغيير شوند .
 
•*دسته بندي نياز ها*
•*Requirement Classification*

•*كشف نيازها*
•*Requirement Discovery*

•*مذاكره و اولويت بندي نيازها*
•*Prioritization and negotiation*

•*مستند سازي نيازها*
•*Requirement documentation*
 •فرآيند جمع آوري اطلاعات درباره سيستم هاي موجود و سيستم پيشنهادي،
•همچنين استخراج نيازهاي سيستم و كاربر از اين اطلاعات را كشف خواسته ها گويند

•*تكنيك هاي كشف و استخراج نيازها:*
•*1. ديدگاه ها*
•*2. مصاحبه*
•*3. سناريوها*
•*Ethnography .4*
•*5. تحليل ساخت يافته*
•*6. ساخت نمونه اوليه*
•*منابع اطلاعاتي در حين كشف نيازها، شامل مستند سازي  * *Stakeholder**    و مشخصات سيستم مي باشد*


 •در اعتبار سنجي نيازها بررسي مي شود كه آيا نيازهاي كشف شده، سيستم مورد نظر مشتري را تعريف مي كند يا خير

•هزينه برطرف كردن خطاي نيازمندي پس از راه اندازي يك سيستم، 100 برابر
•هزينه برطرف كردن خطاي پياده سازي است


•*انواع كنترل اعتبارسنجي*
•اعتباري
•سازگاري
•تماميت
•واقع گرايي
•قابليت وارسي
 •مدیریت نیازها  فرآیند مدیریت تغییرات نیازها در طی دوران توسعه سیستم می باشد 

•تغيير در نيازهاي يك سيستم به دلايل زير رخ مي دهد :
•1. اولويت نيازها در طي فرآيند توسعه تغيير يابد.
•2. مشتريان سيستم، نيازمنديها را از ديدگاه تجاري بيان كنند كه اين، با نيازهاي كاربران نهايي تناقض
•داشته باشد.
•3. محيط تكنيكي و تجاري سيستم در طي فرآيند سيستم دچار تغيير شود .

----------

